# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  KEEPING CONTEST` 2016 by. WISMA KOI FARM Kujaku & Sanke.

## stanleyjr.private

.

WISMA KOI FARM  Kujaku & Sanke, 
event KEEPING CONTEST` 2016 


TUJUAN KEGIATAN :

· Meningkatkan kemampuan keeping melalui kegiatan yang memotivasi dan menyenangkan
· Menciptakan sarana belajar bagi komunitas dengan cara memberikan alternatif bagaimana memelihara koi yang baik
· Memperkuat hubungan inter komunitas melalui intensitas lalu lintas komunikasi lewat kagiatan ini
· Secara tidak langsung meningkatkan kecintaan terhadap Koi lewat keinginan memelihara Koi dengan cara sebaik baiknya.


BENTUK KEGIATAN :
Pada dasarnya kegiatan ini akan mempertandingkan kemampuan Memelihara Koi 12 bulan. Koi yang akan dipelihara disediakan Penyelenggara dengan pertimbangan kesamaan kualitas, karakter, umur dan ukuran relatif. Partisipan bebas menentukan keeping technique (feeding regime, jenis atau merek pakan, dan lainnya) .

WAKTU KEGIATAN :
Kegiatan akan berlangsung selama 12 bulan, sejak Mei 09` 2016 - Mei 09` 2017


KOI ENTRY :
Penyelenggara menyediakan 30 ekor Tosai Pilihan, dimana ada 15 Sanke & 15 Kujaku, breeder WISMA KOI FARM, cisarua, bogor.


HARGA, PERATURAN LELANG & TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN

HARGA :
Harga 1 (satu) ekor ditetapkan secara 
Lelang dengan start awal Rp. 800.000,-
dengan kelipatan Rp. 100.000,-

PERATURAN LELANG KC  :
a). Lelang dimulai pada tanggal Senin` 25 April 2016,  dan berakhir hari Sabtu` 30 April 2016  pukul 22.00 waktu Server KOI's dengan Perpanjangan Waktu 10 menit / nomor ikan, dari Bid Terakhir masuk.  ( Catatan bersama, bila dari pukul 21:55 - 22:00 tidak ada bid masuk di masing masing nomor ikan, otomatis pada pukul 22:00 lelang ditutup / nomor ikannya )

b). Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara memposting Nomer ikan serta rupiah, Koi pilihannya


TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN :
a). Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat  lambatnya Tanggal 3-4 Mei` 2016

b). Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2.

c). Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening 
□□□  Team Support  WISMA KOI FARM

BCA Cabang Melati Mas
A/C No. 60-50-146-853
A/N Stanley Jonh

d). Copy bukti pembayaran dikirim, Via mail ke : [email protected] , SMS atau WHATSUPP pada alamat yang akan ditentukan kemudian dan mencantumkan pembayaran/Transfer atas nomer ikan bid lelangnya.


HADIAH KEEPING CONTEST:
Prosentase dari Total Penjualan Lelang KC / Group / Variates

Group A :
■□■  Variaty Sanke
Juara 1 : 6 % dari Omset variaty sanke
Juara 2 : 4 % dari Omset variaty sanke
Juara 3 : 2 % dari Omset variaty sanke

Group B :
■□■  Variaty Kujaku
Juara 1 : 6 % dari Omset variaty kujaku
Juara 2 : 4 % dari Omset variaty kujaku
Juara 3 : 2 % dari Omset variaty kujaku


PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN
Ikan berada di  Wisma Koi Farm,  cisarua - bogor.  Pengambilan ikan dapat dilakukan dengan datang langsung ke Wisma Koi Farm,  cisarua - bogor,  atau pengiriman ikan dapat di bantu oleh Wisma Koi Farm dengan biaya di tanggung oleh pemenang lelang.

TATA CARA PENJURIAN 

Peserta wajib mengirimkan foto terakhir dan size ikan,  serta video durasi minimal 15 detik dan di email ke :  [email protected]
paling telat tanggal 13-15 mei` 2017 , yang nanti nya akan di kirim dan di jurikan oleh Wisma Koi Farm.

DONASI :
8% dari hasil lelang KC ini, akan diserahkan ke KOIs dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan komunitas koi

LAIN  LAIN :
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam Rule of The Game akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya.


PHOTO PHOTO IKAN :

Group A :
○●○●  Variaty Sanke

SK-01


SK-02


SK-03


Sk-04


SK-05


SK-06


SK-07


SK-08


SK-09


SK-10


SK-11


SK-12


SK-13


SK-14


SK-15




Group B :
○●○●  Variaty Kujaku

KU-01


KU-02


KU-03


KU-04


KU-05


KU-06


KU-07


KU-08


KU-09


KU-10


KU-11


KU-12


KU-13


KU-14


KU-15




..
DOOR PRIZE :
□■□■□  UNTUK BID TERTINGGI

Catatan bersama :
Ketentuan door prize ini berlaku, bila semua nomor yg ada terjual, baik pada group A / B

Group A :
Variaty Sanke
■ Bid tertinggi Ke-01 : Bak Fiber 1'mtr
■ Bid tertinggi Ke-02 : Bak Ukur 100'cm

Group B :
Variaty Kujaku
■ Bid tertinggi Ke-01 : Bak Fiber 1'mtr
■ Bid tertinggi Ke-02 : Bak Ukur 100'cm





UPDATE LELANG :

Group A :
Variaty Sanke
○ SK-01= 800.000  By..............
○ SK-02= 800.000  By..............
○ SK-03= 800.000  By..............
○ SK-04= 800.000  By..............
○ SK-05= 800.000  By..............
○ SK-06= 800.000  By..............
○ SK-07= 800.000  By..............
○ SK-08= 800.000  By..............
○ SK-09= 800.000  By..............
○ SK-10= 800.000  By..............
○ SK-11= 800.000  By..............
○ SK-12= 800.000  By..............
○ SK-13= 800.000  By..............
○ SK-14= 800.000  By..............
○ SK-15= 800.000  By..............

Group B :
Variaty Kujaku
○ KU-01= 800.000  By..............
○ KU-02= 800.000  By..............
○ KU-03= 800.000  By..............
○ KU-04= 800.000  By..............
○ KU-05= 800.000  By..............
○ KU-06= 800.000  By..............
○ KU-07= 800.000  By..............
○ KU-08= 800.000  By..............
○ KU-09= 800.000  By..............
○ KU-10= 800.000  By..............
○ KU-11= 800.000  By..............
○ KU-12= 800.000  By..............
○ KU-13= 800.000  By..............
○ KU-14= 800.000  By..............
○ KU-15= 800.000  By..............


Thanks for supporting us !!!

stanley & ......
WISMA KOI FARM  -cisarua-
-------------------------------------------
feel free to contact us !!!
-----------------------------------
📱 BBM Pin  76b929a5
📞 0858-63-599-557 (WA )
📞 0821-1164-8559
-------------------------------------------

----------


## LDJ

Pertamax..
Usul om, kasih hadiah dong buat pemenang yang baru pertama kali / newly joined forum, ikut KC di forum ini.

----------


## stanleyjr.private

KOI ENTRY :
Penyelenggara menyediakan 30 ekor Tosai Pilihan, dimana ada 15 Sanke & 15 Kujaku, breeder by. WISMA KOI FARM, cisarua, bogor.

----------


## LDJ

KU 14 @ 800ribu

----------


## wimesa

Sk- 08 ob
sk- 10 ob

----------


## LDJ

SK15 @800rb

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Pertamax..
> Usul om, kasih hadiah dong buat pemenang yang baru pertama kali / newly joined forum, ikut KC di forum ini.


Hadiah bisa dkondisikan kok om LDJ
Kita lakukan yg terbaik, khusus nya untuk temen temen hobbiest baru, yg join di forum tercinta ini, dan ikut KC event wisma koi farm.

----------


## Asep Aminnurdin Mansur

Ob ku 11 + sk 11

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> KU 14 @ 800ribu





> Sk- 08 ob
> sk- 10 ob





> SK15 @800rb





> Ob ku 11 + sk 11



Trmkasih om LDJ, om Wimesa dan om Asep Aminnurdin.......

----------


## efata

Ku 14 900?

----------


## stanleyjr.private

REKAP AKHIR :
Dan status pembayaran lelang KC
Data per Nama Peserta KC


○ SK-01= 900.000 By. Tri Cun Da ( paid )

○ SK-03=1.000.000 By. Vermikompos ( paid & delivered )

○ SK-15=1.100.000 By. David P ( paid )

○ KU-01= 900.000 By. Muliadi ( paid )

○ KU-11= 800.000 By. Asep AM ( paid & delivered )

○ KU-14= 1.800.000 By. Widjaja Amin ( paid & delivered )


○ SK-02= 800.000 By. Kamisuka
○ SK-11= 900.000 By. Kamisuka
○ KU-06= 800.000 By. Kamisuka
-------------------------------- +
Total 2.500.000 ( paid & delivered )



○ SK-04= 1.400.000 By. f4is4l
○ SK-13= 900.000 By. f4is4l
○ KU-13= 800.000 By. f4is4l
------------------------------- +
Total 3.100.000 ( paid )


○ SK-08= 800.000 By. Wimesa
○ SK-10= 800.000 By. Wimesa 
-------------------------------- +
Total 1.600.000



Thanks for supporting us.

stanley & ....
WISMA KOI FARM -cisarua-
----------------------------------
feel free to contact us !!!
----------------------------------
�� BBM Pin 76b929a5
�� 0858-63-599-557 (WA )
�� 0821-1164-8559

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Untuk informasi awal.....
> Dalam KC event - Wisma Koi 2016
> akan di support / dbantu penjuriannya
> oleh om Datta Iradian ( Indonesia Senior Judges )
> 
> Trmkasih om Datta....
> Untuk supportnya....


REKAP AKHIR :
Dan status pembayaran lelang KC
Data per Nama Peserta KC


○ SK-01= 900.000 By. Tri Cun Da ( paid & delivered )

○ SK-03=1.000.000 By. Vermikompos ( paid & delivered )

○ SK-15=1.100.000 By. David P ( paid )

○ KU-01= 900.000 By. Muliadi ( paid )

○ KU-11= 800.000 By. Asep AM ( paid & delivered )

○ KU-14= 1.800.000 By. Widjaja Amin ( paid & delivered )


○ SK-02= 800.000 By. Kamisuka
○ SK-11= 900.000 By. Kamisuka
○ KU-06= 800.000 By. Kamisuka
-------------------------------- +
Total 2.500.000 ( paid & delivered )



○ SK-04= 1.400.000 By. f4is4l
○ SK-13= 900.000 By. f4is4l
○ KU-13= 800.000 By. f4is4l
------------------------------- +
Total 3.100.000 ( paid )


○ SK-08= 800.000 By. Wimesa
○ SK-10= 800.000 By. Wimesa 
-------------------------------- +
Total 1.600.000



Thanks for supporting us.

stanley & ....
WISMA KOI FARM -cisarua-
----------------------------------
feel free to contact us !!!
----------------------------------
�� BBM Pin 76b929a5
�� 0858-63-599-557 (WA )
�� 0821-1164-8559

----------


## stanleyjr.private

:Focus: 

 :Rofl:   :Rofl: 

REKAP AKHIR :
Dan status pembayaran lelang KC
Data per Nama Peserta KC


○ SK-01= 900.000 By. Tri Cun Da ( paid & delivered )

○ SK-03=1.000.000 By. Vermikompos ( paid & delivered )

○ SK-15=1.100.000 By. David P  ( paid & delivered )

○ KU-01= 900.000 By. Muliadi  ( paid & delivered )

○ KU-11= 800.000 By. Asep AM ( paid & delivered )

○ KU-14= 1.800.000 By. Widjaja Amin ( paid & delivered )


○ SK-02= 800.000 By. Kamisuka
○ SK-11= 900.000 By. Kamisuka
○ KU-06= 800.000 By. Kamisuka
-------------------------------- +
Total 2.500.000 ( paid & delivered )



○ SK-04= 1.400.000 By. f4is4l
○ SK-13= 900.000 By. f4is4l
○ KU-13= 800.000 By. f4is4l
------------------------------- +
Total 3.100.000 ( paid & delivered )


○ SK-08= 800.000 By. Wimesa
○ SK-10= 800.000 By. Wimesa 
-------------------------------- +
Total 1.600.000  ( cancel tidak ada kabar lanjutan dari om wimesa )



Total penjualan via.lelang 
Dluar SK-08 dan SK-10 by. Om Wimesa ( cancel tidak ada kabar )
Total =  Rp.13.100.000


Thanks for supporting us.

stanley & ....
WISMA KOI FARM -cisarua-
----------------------------------
feel free to contact us !!!
----------------------------------
�� BBM Pin 76b929a5
�� 0858-63-599-557 (WA )
�� 0821-1164-8559

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> REKAP AKHIR :
> Dan status pembayaran lelang KC
> Data per Nama Peserta KC
> 
> 
> ○ SK-01= 900.000 By. Tri Cun Da ( paid & delivered )
> 
> ○ SK-03=1.000.000 By. Vermikompos ( paid & delivered )
> 
> ...




DONASI :
8% = Rp. 1.048.000   dari hasil lelang KC ini, akan diserahkan ke KOI’s 
dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan komunitas koi

----------


## david_pupu

Update  kc     sanke    55 cm

----------


## david_pupu



----------


## david_pupu

yg lain mana nehh updatenya

----------


## david_pupu

Ini pihak Wisma koi mana nih.  Ngk ada kabar

----------


## beearacer

> Ini pihak Wisma koi mana nih.  Ngk ada kabar


Musti diikhlasin om..udah pisah baik2..

----------


## pieth

> Ini pihak Wisma koi mana nih.  Ngk ada kabar


Lagi pendalaman mungkin om . Kurang dalam kemarin kemarin ini

----------

